# Contractor



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

A woman wants the inside of her house painted and she
calls a contractor in to help her. They wander around the
house, and she points out the colors she wants. She says,
"Now, in the living room, I'd like to have a neutral beige,
very soft and warm." The contractor nods, pulls out his pad
of paper and writes on it. Then he goes to the window, leans
out and yells, "GREEN SIDE UP!" The woman is most
perplexed but she lets it slide.

They wander into the next room and she says, "In the dining
room I'd like a light white, not stark, but very bright and airy."
The contractor nods, writes it down on his pad of paper, then
leans out the window once more and yells, "GREEN SIDE UP".
The woman is even more perplexed, but still lets it slide.

They then wander into the bedroom. "In here, I'd like a restful,
peaceful blue". The contractor nods again, writes it down on
his pad of paper, and goes to the window and yells,
"GREEN SIDE UP". This is just too much. The woman has to
ask. So she says to him "Every time I tell you a color, you write
it down, then yell out the window "GREEN SIDE UP". What on
earth does that mean?

The contractor shakes his head and says, "I have four blondes
laying sod across the street."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who is this lucky guy called 'Sod"??? :lol:


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Good one guys.


----------

